# Filles ou garçons ?



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Hello les collègues,
En marge de la publi sur le "vernis à ongles", puisque maintenant on peut papoter sans faire dévier une publi. . . . et pour celles qui veulent bien nous dire,
Vous êtes maman ? de combien d'enfants ? Filles ou garçons ?
Je sais que sur ce forum, des mamans ont traversé des moments difficiles et vécu des drames dans leur vie de maman. je pense à elles avec beaucoup d'affection.
Pour ma part, 2 garçons (Jérémie 33 ans et Michaël 30 ans). Moi qui jeune voulait 2 filles, j'ai eu 2 garçons et finalement c'est très bien).


----------



## mamytata (6 Juillet 2022)

coucou nanou91
Chez moi se sera 2 garçons (31 ans et 20 ans) et 2 filles (33 ans et 23 ans)


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Pourquoi pas pour ma part 2 garçons Anthony 40 ans , Sébastien 33ans. J'aurais aimé avoir un troisième enfant une fille mais pas moyen.


----------



## B29 (6 Juillet 2022)

Coucou les filles 

Ma petite famille  :
Sarah 24 ans
Mathilde 21 ans
Clémence 16 ans.
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Et bien moi j'ai eut le choix du roi
1 fille de 24 ans Inès et mon fils qui va fêter ses 17 ans dans 1 mois Rewan 
Maman comblé 
J'ai bien tenté le 3ème il y a 5 ans mais les choses ne se sont passé comme nous le souhaitions 
J'ai fait 3 fausses couches 
La 1ère a 4 mois
La deuxième j'attendais des jumeaux j'en ai perdu 1 à  3 mois et l'autre le mois suivant 
La 3ème a 3 mois et demi 

Donc j'ai tout stopper et je me suis fait ligaturer les trompes 

Et j'ai pris un chat 🙀


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Juillet 2022)

Et bien 4 enfants dont un parti trop tôt de maladie encore enfant. 
Clément (26 ans), François (23 ans), Thaïs (22 ans), et Guilhem. Donc 3 garçons et une fille. Je les embrasse !


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, donc pour moi 2 garçons de 17 ans 1/2 bacheliers depuis hier
et une fille qui va avoir 15 ans le 14 juillet


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Chez moi c'est 1 partout.



Pas de quoi faire un régiment.


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Coucou les filles
> 
> Ma petite famille  :
> Sarah 24 ans
> ...


Et Nounoucat qui n'a pas réussi à avoir de filles .... toi c'est le contraire.  😂 
Si j'avais eu des filles ça aurait été Sarah ou Laura.


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Bonjour, donc pour moi 2 garçons de 17 ans 1/2 bacheliers depuis hier
> et une fille qui va avoir 15 ans le 14 juillet


Félicitations au bachelier !👏


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi un fils Anthony bientôt 28ans 
La vie a fait que j'ai pas pû en avoir d'autres malheureusement


----------



## Titine15 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir
Moi c'est 2 garçons. L'aîné a 16 ans et le petit 12 ans.
J'aurai aimé avoir une fille mais finalement c'est parfait comme ça. 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Félicitations au bachelier !👏


Merci ! Le coup de vieux   mais bon j’avais 26 ans à leur naissance et dans 4 mois ils vont avoir 18 ans et à la rentrée ils quittent la maison


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Merci ! Le coup de vieux   mais bon j’avais 26 ans à leur naissance et dans 4 mois ils vont avoir 18 ans et à la rentrée ils quittent la maison


Ah je n'avais pas compris qu'il y en avait 2... Alors Félicitations *AUX BACHELIERS*


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Bonjour, donc pour moi 2 garçons de 17 ans 1/2 bacheliers depuis hier
> et une fille qui va avoir 15 ans le 14 juillet


Félicitations aux heureux lauréats ! Un grand moment pour eux et toute la famille ! 🥇


----------



## Leeanna (6 Juillet 2022)

Naomie 9 ans et Liam 4 ans. Persuadée pendant toute ma grossesse que ma fille était un fils et à la "délivrance" ils ont tardé à me dire si c'était une fille ou un garçon. (J'ai pas pu avoir mon enfant tout de suite dû à des petites compliquations)


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Félicitations aux heureux lauréats ! Un grand moment pour eux et toute la famille ! 🥇


Merci ! Oui une nouvelle étape importante de franchie et avec succès ( mention bien et mention très bien avec félicitations du jury)


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Juillet 2022)

Chez nous trois garçons, mon mari ne sait pas faire les filles 🤣 
Mon premier à 17 ans (bac de français cette année 😬)
Mon deuxième 15 ans, brevet des collèges cette année, ça fait beaucoup de stress pour une maman. 😅
Mon troisième 10 ans....pas d'examens cette année, ouf 😅😂
Moi j'en aurai voulu 4 mais mon petit dernier n'a fait ses nuits qu'à un an, résultat ça a découragé mon homme d'en faire un quatrième 😭
Il m'a dit : t'as 75% de réussite, c'est déjà pas mal 😉
Ah les hommes ..... résultat des courses, pas mal de différence d'âge entre les deux premiers et le p'tit dernier  et beaucoup de chamailleries qui auraient pu être éviter avec un petit quatrième 😅 et qui sait ? On aurait peut être fini par avoir une fille ..... ou pas 🤣


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Merci ! Oui une nouvelle étape importante de franchie et avec succès ( mention bien et mention très bien avec félicitations du jury)


Ho ! C'est Super ! Mes deux garçons ont eu la mention bien. Et ma fille la mention très bien avec plus de 19 de moyenne. C'était il y a 4 ans déjà ! Comme le temps passe !


----------



## Emily (6 Juillet 2022)

Deux garçons 
19 mois d'écart.
Un qui aura 18 ans en août et le second qui a eu 16 ans en mars.
Quand a moi je change de dizaine le mois prochain 😨
Ça ne me rajeunit pas 😂


----------



## Marine35 (6 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Ho ! C'est Super ! Mes deux garçons ont eu la mention bien. Et ma fille la mention très bien avec plus de 19 de moyenne. C'était il y a 4 ans déjà ! Comme le temps passe !


J’estime qu’on a bien « travaillé » jusqu’à présent et nous sommes fiers qu’ils prennent leur envol même si pour cela ils quittent déjà la maison. Ça passe vite et entre les copains, la chérie pour l’un, le job d’été on ne les voit déjà plus beaucoup


----------



## B29 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> Chez nous trois garçons, mon mari ne sait pas faire les filles 🤣
> Mon premier à 17 ans (bac de français cette année 😬)
> Mon deuxième 15 ans, brevet des collèges cette année, ça fait beaucoup de stress pour une maman. 😅
> Mon troisième 10 ans....pas d'examens cette année, ouf 😅😂
> ...


Moi ma dernière, Clémence, elle a fait ses nuits dès la sortie de la maternité, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de me lever la nuit. Un vrai bonheur....


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Moi ma dernière, Clémence, elle a fait ses nuits dès la sortie de la maternité, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de me lever la nuit. Un vrai bonheur....


Trop de la chance .... 
Le sommeil pour les hommes c'est important 😅 je suis passée à peu de choses près d'avoir un quatrième 😉 si mon petit dernier m'embête avec une petite sœur ou un petit frère, je lui dirai qu'il n'avait qu'à faire ses nuits plus vite .... histoire de pas dégoûter son père d'en faire un autre 🤣


----------



## Dodo2a (6 Juillet 2022)

Ici un garçon de 22 ans qui va partir de la maison et une fille de 18 ans en étude à 1h 30 de la maison , j aurai voulu un troisième enfant mais j ai perdu un petit garçon a 4 mois de grossesse avant d avoir ma fille et cela m a trop marqué pendant ma grossesse.
Mais c est la vie , il faut être heureux avec ce que l on a déjà .


----------



## caroline99 (6 Juillet 2022)

Coucou
En ce qui me concerne 1 fille  de 26 ans et un garçon de 30 mes  ☀️
cela a été très compliqué, j'en  aurai bien eu un 3ème, mais j'ai fais tellement de fausses couches tardives
très éprouvantes  et au risque de ma vie , que j'ai moi aussi  stoppé .
De plus ma fille a de graves problèmes de santé, donc  je me consacre énormément  à son bien être et à son bonheur.
Pas facile d'être parents !😭


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Oui il est possible pas *obligatoire* de passer par pajemploi pour la gestion de la fin dd contrat et l'édition des documents qui y sont liés


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Oui il est possible pas *obligatoire* de passer par pajemploi pour la gestion de la fin dd contrat et l'édition des documents qui y sont liés


ASSMATZAM s'est complètement paumée sur le forum  😂


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Ah non c'est pas ma faute 
Moi j'ai répondu au bon endroit


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Pourquoi pas pour ma part 2 garçons Anthony 40 ans , Sébastien 33ans. J'aurais aimé avoir un troisième enfant une fille mais pas moyen.


Il faut savoir viser pour la fille 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> ASSMATZAM s'est complètement paumée sur le forum  😂


🫣🤷🏻‍♀️🙌👋


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Te jalouse parce que moi j'ai 2 étoiles ✨


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Te jalouse parce que moi j'ai 2 étoiles ✨


Attends hier j’en avais 2 et la je n’en ai + qu’une 👎🏼😅


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Je vous laisse 
Cet après-midi c'est repos pour moi 
Je vais en profiter pouraller voir la petite que je vais accueillir à la rentrée et leur donner mon petit cadeau de naissance 
Comme ça on va faire connaissance 
Petite puce n'a pas encore 3 semaines 
J'ai hâte de la découvrir 
Bon après midi à celle qui travaille 😋


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

Moi aussi repos,  j'ai 2 mercredis am par mois, je suis sur mon vélo toute en transpiration, j'adore ! Et après plouf !
Au fait, ça correspond à quoi les etoiles?


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

Oh quelle chance assmatzam , j'ai toujours de grosses émotions quand je vois des nourrissons.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Moi aussi repos,  j'ai 2 mercredis am par mois, je suis sur mon vélo toute en transpiration, j'adore ! Et après plouf !
> Au fait, ça correspond à quoi les etoiles?


A l’intelligence 👋😅


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

On se moque pas !


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Moi  j'ai toujours voulu des garçons mais  j'ai eu que 2 fille de 6 et 10ans d'ailleurs le sort s'acharne sur moi encor lol  je n'ai eu que des filles en accueil. Meme le bébé qui va naître en août et que j'aurais en octobre c'est une fille .pour vous dire que je suis rodée.  Heureusement j'ai les petit neveu pour combler le manque . Trêve de plaisanterie .je souhaite santé bonheur à toutes vos petite famille


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Juillet 2022)

Mdr moi non plus j'ai pas d'étoiles 😢
Bon j'étais déjà a peut près sûr de ne pas être née sous une bonne étoile mais quand même


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bon on dévie encore de nos gosses à nos futures étoiles … + intéressant … 🧑‍💼👩‍💼😻 et les animaux ça compte ?


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bon on dévie encore de nos gosses à nos futures étoiles … + intéressant … 🧑‍💼👩‍💼😻 et les animaux ça compte ?


Ah j’ai oublié 🐟🐠🐝🐞🦋🐿🐿🐸🦔🕷🦟🦗🪰


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ah j’ai oublié 🐟🐠🐝🐞🦋🐿🐿🐸🦔🕷🦟🦗🪰


Les gamins m’ont aidé à trouver l’écureuil et la grenouille 🤭😃


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> On se moque pas !


Ils t’ont mis une étoile alors que t’as rien répondu. 3 posts et 1 étoile … du favoritisme 😅


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

Heu j'suis à fond là pourtant!


----------



## Petuche (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Hello les collègues,
> En marge de la publi sur le "vernis à ongles", puisque maintenant on peut papoter sans faire dévier une publi. . . . et pour celles qui veulent bien nous dire,
> Vous êtes maman ? de combien d'enfants ? Filles ou garçons ?
> Je sais que sur ce forum, des mamans ont traversé des moments difficiles et vécu des drames dans leur vie de maman. je pense à elles avec beaucoup d'affection.
> Pour ma part, 2 garçons (Jérémie 33 ans et Michaël 30 ans). Moi qui jeune voulait 2 filles, j'ai eu 2 garçons et finalement c'est très bien).


Coucou les filles
Pour moi j'ai 4 trésors

Nicolas 33 ans 
Sébastien parti à 18 ans
Valéne 28 ans
Et mon dernier Loïck 24 ans

Sans oublier les 2 petits à Nicolas
Ilan 5 ans et Suis 1 an


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Heu j'suis à fond là pourtant!


En tous les cas ce n’est pas un roman donc cool 👋


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Coucou les filles
> Pour moi j'ai 4 trésors
> 
> Nicolas 33 ans
> ...


4 bravo. Mon fils s’appelle Sébastien …


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Quel jolie discussion! Ca fait du bien à lire.
D'abord bravos aux détenteurs et trices de nouveaux diplomes. Je perçois fierté et soulagement des Mamans, c'est bien normal ;-)
J'ai envie de rebondir sur Nanou22 en lui racontant mon Amie d'enfance issue d'une fratrie de 10 enfants: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 filles avant d'avoir enfin le garçon, puis encore une fille et finir avec un garçon, c'est dire que les calculs de probabilités ne font pas bon ménage en terme de genes ;-)

Pour ma part j'ai tjrs su que je voulais 2 enfants, peu importe leur genre.
Je pensais que j'aurais du mal car complications gynéco mais finalement ma première, Sémilia (bientôt 23 ans) est arrivée sans être programmée: une très belle surprise donc, puis mon second, Lucas (20 ans), celui ci tout à fait programmé, enfin autant que la nature nous l'autorise. 
Comme j'aime les surprises, j'ai découvert volontairement son genre qu'à la naissance (au grand damne de ma Mère qui ne comprends déjà pas pourquoi à l'heure du micro ondes il faut attendre 9 mois pour fabriquer un bébé!).
Je m'étais dit que s'il devait y avoir un 3eme ça aurait été alors une adoption mais mon Mari déjà anxieux pour la 1ere, puis le second, m'a clairement fait comprendre que là c'était un projet beaucoup trop audacieux pour lui.
Il avait raison de toute façon comment aurions nous fait alors de la moto, il aurait manqué une place!
J'ai reussi à obtenir une ligature à 37 ans bien que je la réclamais depuis 7 ans. Il fallait surtout trouver le chir' qui n'avait pas peur et qui comprends que si "faire une ligature c'est définitif", jusqu'à preuve du contraire "faire un bébé ça l'est aussi, difficile de revenir en arrière!"
J'ai toujours su que je ne passerais pas ma vie sans avoir au moins un enft (peu importe comment) mais pour autant cela ne voulait pas dire que j'acceptais l'idée d'en avoir 12. La ligature c'est la liberté et surtout arrêter d'avoir des soucis associés à la contraception... Bref

J'ai donc 2 enfants, grands maintenant, le choix du roi? Oui, absolument, non pas parce que c'est un garçon et une fille mais parce qu'ils sont formidables, que je les aime fort.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Juillet 2022)

Griselda, comme pour vous nous avons choisi d'attendre les naissances de trois de nos enfants pour découvrir si garçon ou fille. Nous avions bien sûr choisi des prénoms pour chacune des options garçon et fille à chaque fois. C'était un grand moment cette découverte à la naissance !  Sauf pour notre petit Guilhem pour lequel nous avons su avant la naissance que nous attendions un garçon. Pour cette grossesse nous n'avons pas eu le choix.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bon je vais dire à mon mari de donner à vos hommes la formule. Un garçon 1 mois après le mariage et le lendemain d'un 14 juillet. Et ça été radical .. je le savais de suite 🤢🤮


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Une fille le 15 juillet. 🤢🤮


----------



## Nany88 (6 Juillet 2022)

Hello 
Moi  le choix du roi 
1 filles 14 ans en août Serine 
1 garçon 8 ans Nadir🌺


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Juillet 2022)

2 garçons 36 ans et 29 ans ...


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Maxime ............ qui aurait eu 29 ans 💔


----------



## Nana (7 Juillet 2022)

Moi 3 enfants 
1fille 24 ans mes 2 garçons 21 ans et 19 ans 
Bonne journée à vous tous 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> Maxime ............ qui aurait eu 29 ans 💔


😧 pensée pour Maxime … d’ailleurs prénom de mon dernier petit-fils


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

et bien ici 3 filles.. d'abord j'ai eu par surprise Délinda 12 ans (je prenais la pilule), puis ma soeur est décédée j'ai récupéré sa fille (9 ans à l'époque) qui vient d'avoir son bac et qui a aujourd'hui 20 ans (elle est née le jour ou je passais mon oral de bac d'histoire) et puis ma petite dernière aussi sous pilule Alexia 6 ans
depuis j'ai changé de mode de contraception j'ai pris un stérilet hormonal 😝


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bon je vais dire à mon mari de donner à vos hommes la formule. Un garçon 1 mois après le mariage et le lendemain d'un 14 juillet. Et ça été radical .. je le savais de suite 🤢🤮


Lorsque j’étais enceinte la 1ere fois pour mon fils, habitions dans un petit immeuble ancien et une fois il croise un voisin qui lui dit « félicitations pour votre femme » … il m’avait entendu vomir 😀

Bon pas drôle quand même les 3 premiers mois 🤢🤮 bon appétit bien sûr 👋🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> et bien ici 3 filles.. d'abord j'ai eu par surprise Délinda 12 ans (je prenais la pilule), puis ma soeur est décédée j'ai récupéré sa fille (9 ans à l'époque) qui vient d'avoir son bac et qui a aujourd'hui 20 ans (elle est née le jour ou je passais mon oral de bac d'histoire) et puis ma petite dernière aussi sous pilule Alexia 6 ans
> depuis j'ai changé de mode de contraception j'ai pris un stérilet hormonal 😝


Ouah ça craint cette pilule, mais ce n’est pas la 1ere fois que je l’entends.

Bravo à vous et à votre nièce 👏


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ouah ça craint cette pilule, mais ce n’est pas la 1ere fois que je l’entends.
> 
> Bravo à vous et à votre nièce 👏


Kikine met un avatar personnalisé car je n’ai pas vu que c’était toi.


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ouah ça craint cette pilule, mais ce n’est pas la 1ere fois que je l’entends.
> 
> Bravo à vous et à votre nièce 👏


2 pilules différentes....


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Chez moi c'est 1 partout.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas de quoi faire un régiment.


💂‍♂️💂🏻‍♂️


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Kikine met un avatar personnalisé car je n’ai pas vu que c’était toi.


Ah bah voila. Bon Metal c’est fait … toi c’est fait … à qui je vais m’attaquer 😀😁🤣


----------



## Nounic (7 Juillet 2022)

Ma petite famille : une fille et un garçon qui viennent d'avoir 37 ans ( des jumeaux vous l'aurez compris  ) et ma dernière a 32ans1/2


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Des jumeaux BRAVO … je n’aurais pas PERSO tenté pour une autre grossesse. Donc peur de rien 😉 

Je pouvais avoir aussi des jumeaux. Paraît-il que ça saute une génération chez la grand-mère de mon mari qui était jumelle.


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Juillet 2022)

Nounic, trop mignon de compter les années ET DEMI comme pour les petits ! 😍


----------



## Nounic (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Des jumeaux BRAVO … je n’aurais pas PERSO tenté pour une autre grossesse. Donc peur de rien 😉
> 
> Je pouvais avoir aussi des jumeaux. Paraît-il que ça saute une génération chez la grand-mère de mon mari qui était jumelle.


Si quand même un peu peur jusqu'à la première écho pour ma dernière  
Pas de notion de gémellité dans les familles respectives donc le hasard, qui plus est sans traitement hormonal, conception spontanée et accouchement à terme et sans péridurale.  A l'époque mon gynéco m'avait dit qu'il y avait en fait beaucoup de conception gémellaire mais "Dame nature" savait éliminer l'œuf en difficulté et les échos n'étaient pas d'actualité chez nos parents et encore moins grands parents ...


----------



## Nounic (7 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Nounic, trop mignon de compter les années ET DEMI comme pour les petits ! 😍


Même grand ils restent "nos petits" tout en faisant leur vie bien entendu mais en plus "ma petite dernière" est en ALD donc c'est un peu se dire et souhaiter que dans qq mois elle sera moins mal pour ses 33 ans


----------



## Laurence5 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chez nous famille recomposée, donc a nous deux 4 garçons😆
les miens Jérémy 31ans et Lucas 27 ans, les siens Benjamin 21 ans et Alexis 19 ans.
Maintenant on attends les futurs petits enfants surtout du coté des miens mais ils n'ont pas l'air presses lol.😂


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Juillet 2022)

Je t'envoie tout plein de bonnes ondes pour toi et toute ta famille ! 
C'est terrible la maladie d'un enfant, je ne le sais que trop malheureusement 😥. On ressent beaucoup de tendresse dans ton post.


----------



## abassmat (7 Juillet 2022)

deux filles 
R 27 ans Directrice Artistique à Mayotte
M 25 ans en Master 2 à l'enssib


----------



## poussin56 (7 Juillet 2022)

nous avons 2 garçons, mael 15 ans et nathan 12 ans !!!


----------



## nounou16 (7 Juillet 2022)

Ici, c'est 2 filles (37 ans et 33ans) et 3 petites-filles (12 ans, 10 ans et 9ans) pour les garçons je me contente de mes gendres!!!!


----------



## papillon (7 Juillet 2022)

Ma petite famille à moi😍... dans l'ordre d'arrivée lol.. un garçon (33ans), ensuite une fille (29 ans) et un petit dernier, un garçon (20 ans).. autant dire qu'il a été chouchouté par son frère et sa soeur ! mes deux aînés sont mariés
et j'ai 2 petits-enfants, une petite-fille de bientôt 4 ans et un petit-fils qui aura 1 an le mois prochain


----------

